# What kind of attire does your husband/bf like/not like?



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Like most guys my man definitely is visual but we have talked before about certain attire he does and does not find attractive on a woman. Fortunately none of the things he doesn't like is anything I'd wear in the first place. 

For example, a few things he has told me he does not care for:

Pantyhose.
Fishnet anything.
Daisy dukes
micro mini skirts (he's one of the few guys that actually is turned off buy the "ultra sexy skimpy" attire.) 

In my career I usually wear formal business attire; suit, jacket, pencil skirts, some nice but appropriate tops and some different bottoms and he LOVES that. He says he loves the "classy and sophisticated" look as opposed to the real low cut tops and real short skirts and what have you. Not saying I am some fashion goddess by any means and for awhile outside of work thanks to my exhbs comments I would hardly dress up but after meeting my husband I have really tried to find some nicer things and he always compliments me and what I wear. Not that he complains if I DO dress more "down", but he is happy to compliment when I make an effort!

So I am curious, do any of your men have a certain attire they specifically like/don't like?

EDIT: Forgot to add that while he loves heels he does not like stilettos/stripper heels. Not that I'd wear those anyway lol.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Fun question, Dana! 

Dh loves it when I wear a dress or skirt. He mentioned once that he likes it when I wear more cheerful colors, as opposed to darks. He does not like me to wear makeup.

You know, I should ask him more specific likes/dislikes. He has never been very picky.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

My X is a very attractive woman and very athletic but when we were first dating (she was 38 at the time) she would wear grandma sweaters in the winter:











hated it


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'd love to host an ugly sweater party!


He doesn't like heels with a lot of platform, or stripper heels, or pointy shoes. The aversion to pointy shoes always makes me laugh. I have one pair of pointy stilettos. They are a shiny patent, pink/beige all around except at the pointy tip, which is black. I rock them with my pants-suit for work and always get compliments from other women. Aside from that one pair, I do have a preference for the rounded or peep toes over points anyway... maybe his tastes have filtered to mine. The flip-side to my stilettos is wearing converse, my Doc Martens with the flower pattern on them etc. He digs all of that. If I even pause at a Birkenstock window, he'll glance to me and urgently say, 'Keep moving..!' 

He's not a fan of fishnets but likes stockings and thigh-highs. He doesn't like clothes that display name-brands. And he doesn't like handbags with a lot of buckles and being the size of a small suit-case. Yes, I've asked his opinion while shopping for a bag. 

When we met, I was wearing purple velvet hipster pants with leather jacket haha. Then to rock-band and/or comic book tshirts with jeans and converse. To then pencil skirts and a flirtation with rock-a-billy clothing. Moving on to corporate suits and stilettos. And more recently, wrap dresses and brightly colored skirts with boots. He likely favors a more elegant look. But above all, he digs 'conviction' - rocking it because ya want to.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

On most days, he likes me in jeans and well fitted tee shirts--not overly tight, just well fitted. He prefers me fresh-faced (no makeup), my hair down, or in a loose pony-tail, and very little, if any, jewelry.

Good thing, too, because this is how I prefer to clothe myself.

That is not to say that in the privacy of our own bedroom he doesn't like the classic ensemble of high heels and black lace, because he does. However, in our waking hours, he loves my comfortable, easy-going style.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband and I have never really talked about specifics on what exactly is attractive attire, but I know he likes when I dress up in something very feminine(not skanky, just pretty looking). He likes when I wear my hair down and wear fitted clothes. Really though, he isn't very picky. No matter what I wear/how I look, he just tells me I look beautiful. I guess that should be nice, but it's annoying when you're trying to look good for him.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Anonymous07
Don't be annoyed - he just thinks you look hot whatever you wear

I'm like that with my wife.



Anonymous07 said:


> My husband and I have never really talked about specifics on what exactly is attractive attire, but I know he likes when I dress up in something very feminine(not skanky, just pretty looking). He likes when I wear my hair down and wear fitted clothes. Really though, he isn't very picky. No matter what I wear/how I look, he just tells me I look beautiful. I guess that should be nice, but it's annoying when you're trying to look good for him.


----------

